# Fat friendly physician in Buffalo?



## Bearsy (Mar 3, 2010)

I've yet to switch from my pediatrician to a primary care doctor... at 20 years old and 400+ pounds I really don't feel like I'm getting the best care I could be, haha.

I looked in the fat friendly physician list at the top of the forum, but they've only got a reproductive endocrinologist and an OB/GYN listed for my area. Neither of which I need. 

Any help would be appreciated.


----------

